# Mugen MBX5R and MBX5T combo for sale



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Asking $400 for everything together
MBX5R and MBX5T(both have TTR brake discs installed already)
2 complete motors(1 = Sirio Kanai #1 and 1 = GRP Ninja w/sirio carb installed) Both run, the Sirio is freshly rebuilt with p/s squeezed by JD(Houston locals know him, he does most if not all the local p/s squaazing) along with new TKO ceramic bearing. Enough parts to build third motor(Sirio Kania #1 bearings in case are bad need replacing)
1 = LC 2013 tuned pipe with header
1 = JP2 used very little
1 set new MBX5T front arms, and 1 right side)
1 = used fuel tank MBX5T(still good does not leak)
Aluminum front and rear Chassis braces for both vehicles
1 = NIP(new in package) Gear Box
2 = NIP Damper Cap Bushings
2 = NIP MBX5R Conical Gear
1 = Complete Set stock brake rotors w/ blue pads never used
White Front and Rear Springs (long)
2 = front grey short springs(extra sets)
1 = Rear grey short springs(extra set)
2 = spare front shock bodies
3 = New Air filters(not oiled)
3 = used clutch bells
3 = used flywheels(1 installed on Sirio)
1 = flywheel nut(installed ion sirio)
1 = set aluminum shoed with 1.0 springs(installed on sirio)
Used Tires for both buggy and truggy
1 = set M3 Crimefighters
1 = set M2 Crimefighters
1 = set M3 Bowties
1 = set Soft K2s
1 = set M2 LPR Holeshots
2 = set M2 LPR Crimefighters
1 = set M2 MTR Crimefighters
1 = set Clay MTR Switches

No CLutch bell bearings, no electronics, Truggy has on-off switch installed. I have pictures, PM email address if interested.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Photos of buggy, truggy and motors.


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

*Mugens*

do you still have the buggy and truggy mine would not stay together for me so now time to build new ones


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Still have them, still for sale. If you just want the buggy and truggy, no motors, I will let them go for $300 without motors.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Price reduction. $350 for all or $250 without motors.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## hutto7879 (May 25, 2009)

*mbx5r mbx5t combo*

I'll buy for 350.00 shipped for everything

Daniel [email protected]


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Items Sold.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you got a great deal.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

You feeling me yet Mont?? Tell Rex and Sway to CHILL!!!! LOSERS!!!


----------

